# Αλήθεια, μύθος, ή μεταφραστικό λάθος;



## panadeli (Nov 12, 2008)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έχω μια απορία που θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας.

Σήμερα το πρωί πήγαμε εκδρομή με το σχολείο στο Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο. Κάποια στιγμή, όταν βρισκόμασταν μπροστά σε μια προθήκη με πήλινες πλάκες σε γραμμική Β, η συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ξεναγός αφηγήθηκε την ιστορία της αποκρυπτογράφησης της γραμμικής Β από τους Βέντρις και Τσάντγουικ. Μας είπε τότε κάτι που μου φάνηκε εντελώς εξωφρενικό: όταν λέει οι Βέντρις και Τσάντγουικ ανακάλυψαν ότι η γραμμική Β ήταν ελληνικά απογοητεύτηκαν (θαρρώ οι ακριβείς της λέξεις ήταν "δεν τους άρεσε καθόλου") και, σύμφωνα πάντα με τη ξεναγό, έστειλαν τηλεγράφημα στη βρετανική κυβέρνηση γράφοντας "δυστυχώς, είναι ελληνικά".

Εννοείται ότι η ιστορία αυτή δεν με πείθει καθόλου. Δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να πιστέψω ότι ο κρυπτογράφος που, ερχόμενος ουσιαστικά από το πουθενά, έκανε τη σημαντικότερη ίσως ανακάλυψη της ιστορικής γλωσσολογίας του 20ου αιώνα, θα χρησιμοποιούσε ποτέ, αναφερόμενος στην ανακάλυψή του, τη λέξη "δυστυχώς". Μάλλον μεθυσμένος από την έξαψη της ανακάλυψης φαντάζομαι ότι θα ήταν παρά απογοητευμένος από αυτήν. Να ήταν απογοητευμένος ο Έβανς, το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά όχι ο Βέντρις.

Από την άλλη, μη όντας σχετικός με το αντικείμενο, δεν μπορώ να αποκλείσω τίποτα. Έτσι ρώτησα μια συνάδελφο φιλόλογο που ήταν εκείνη τη στιγμή παρούσα αφενός αν άκουσα καλά και αφετέρου αν το ήξερε η ίδια. Μου απάντησε ότι ναι, άκουσα καλά, και όχι, δεν το είχε ξανακούσει. Τη ρώτησα αν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να ανταποκρίνεται στην αλήθεια, και μου απάντησε ότι για να το λέει η ξεναγός, τότε θα πρέπει να το έχει διαβάσει κάπου. Έτσι φαντάζομαι κι εγώ, γιατί βρίσκω μάλλον απίθανο να το φαντασιώθηκε η ξεναγός. Λογικά πρέπει όντως να το διάβασε κάπου. Μήπως σε κάποιο κείμενο ανάλογης εγκυρότητας με εκείνο για το Hellenic Quest; Η άλλη ιδέα που μου πέρασε από το μυαλό είναι να υπήρξε πράγματι ένα τηλεγράφημα το οποίο κάποια στιγμή να έπεσε στα χέρια ενός μεταφραστή που του άλλαξε τα φώτα.

Έκανα μερικές πρόχειρες αναζητήσεις σε google και wikipedia χωρίς να βγάλω άκρη. Για την ακρίβεια, δεν βρίσκω τίποτα, κάτι που με οδηγεί στην ιδέα ότι μπορεί να μην πρόκειται καν για μύθο. Μήπως τελικά το είδε η ξεναγός στον ύπνο της; 
Έχει ακούσει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο;


----------



## curry (Nov 12, 2008)

Σε μια τρομερά πρόχειρη έρευνα, βρίσκω αυτό που μιλάει πάντως για amazement...

Michael Ventris and John Chadwick performed the bulk of their decipherment of Linear B between 1951 and 1953. At first, Ventris chose his own numbering system, and agreed with Evans' hypothesis that Linear B was not Greek; however he later switched back to Bennett's system.

Based on Kober's work, and after making some inspired assumptions, Ventris was able to deduce the pronunciation of the syllables. To the amazement of Ventris himself, the deciphering of Linear B proved that it was a written form of Greek, in direct contradiction to the general scientific views of the times. Chadwick, an expert in historical Greek, helped Ventris decipher the text and rebuild the vocabulary and grammar of Mycenaean Greek.

Είναι από την Wikipedia.


----------



## sarant (Nov 12, 2008)

Καταρχάς, η ελληνίδα ξεναγός που είχα φέτος στην Κνωσσό δεν απέφευγε τα εντυπωσιοθηρικά και τις μικροανακρίβειες. Δεύτερον, ασφαλώς δεν απογοητεύτηκαν μαζί ο Βέντρις και ο Τσάντγουικ, διότι ο Βέντρις μόνος του έφτασε στο συμπέρασμα πως η γλώσσα είναι ελληνικά και τότε μόνο ζήτησε τη βοήθεια του Τσ. που ήταν εξπέρ στα ελληνικά. Αλλιώς, γιατί ναπευθυνθεί σ' αυτόν; 

Οι σημειώσεις εργασίας που έστελνε ο Β. σε συναδέλφους υπάρχουν, οπότε μπορούμε να μάθουμε τι πράγματι αισθάνθηκε. Ασφαλώς amazement, λέω εγώ, και όχι απογοήτευση. Πάντως υπήρχε κι ένας έλληνας (σοβαρός) που είχε κάνει νύξεις για ελληνικά, όπως και η Άλις Κόμπερ.

Γράμματα του Βέντρις, εδώ:
http://www.utexas.edu/research/pasp/venkoba.html


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2008)

Απλώς τα έχει λίγο μπουρδουκλώσει η ξεναγός:

Ventris announced the solution to the world at large in a radio talk on the BBC's Third Programme:
During the last few weeks I have come to the conclusion that the Knossos and Pylos tablets must, after all, be written in Greek - a difficult and archaic Greek, seeing that it is 500 years earlier than Homer and written in an abbreviated form, but Greek nevertheless.​ 
http://everything2.com/e2node/Michael%20Ventris

Το «after all» έγινε «δυστυχώς». Απλώς πίστευε αρχικά ο Βέντρις ότι ήταν ετρουσκικά.

Άλλες πηγές:
http://books.google.com/books?id=cc...&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=3&ct=result
http://books.google.com/books?id=gciD4nXBJO4C&pg=PA68&dq="must+after+all+be+written+in+Greek


----------



## Philip (Nov 12, 2008)

From "The decipherment of Linear B" by his collaborator John Chadwick (Cambridge University Press, 2nd edition 1970):
"In 1940 a new name appears for the first time in the literature of the subject: Michael ventris, then only 18 years old. His article called 'Introducing the Minoan language#' was published in the American Journal of archaeology [...] The basic idea was to find a language which might be related to Minoan. Ventris' first candidate was Etruscan; not a bad idea, because the Etruscans, according to an ancient tradition, came from the Aegean to Italy. Ventris attempted to see how the Etruscan language would fit with linear B. The results, as he admitted, were negative; but the Etruscan idea remained a fixation, which possessed him until in 1952 the Greek solution finally imposed itself on him. So firmly was [Sir Arthur] Evans' Minoan theory embedded that at this date Greek seemed out of the question. (p35)

[Ventris'] Work Note 20 (1 June 1952) was introduced by its author as 'a frivolous digression' and was headed: 'Are the Knossos and Pylos tablets written in Greek?' ... Ventris was well aware that he was flying in the face of expert opinion in daring to consider the possibility of Greeks at Knossos in the fifteenth century BC. Hence the rather casual way in which he treated this theory, which he expected shortly to disprove. p62)

Ventris ended this note with a warning: 'If pursued, I suspect that this line of decipherment would sooner or later come to an impasse, or dissipate itself in absurdities.' [This written after some detailed analysis of word forms which suggested an affinity with Greek - my note, PK] He called attention to features which appeared not to fit Greek. [...] But even while this note was in the post on its way to scholars all over the world, Ventris did pursue this lead, and found to his astonishment that the Greek solution was inescapable."

_[I think the analysis here is that it was *logically inescapable*; the museum guide may have interpreted this type of wording into *emotionally undesirable* - which from Chadwick's account was clearly not the case]_


----------



## panadeli (Nov 12, 2008)

Ευφάνταστη μετάφραση δηλαδή.
Μεταφράζουμε το amazement "απογοήτευση", μεταφράζουμε το after all "δυστυχώς", κάνουμε την αλληλογραφία του Βέντρις με τον Μπένετ τηλεγράφημα του Βέντρις προς τη βρετανική κυβέρνηση, και έχουμε φτιάξει έναν ωραίο μύθο με μισέλληνες άγγλους, κακόβουλα ανθελληνικά σχέδια και δυο-τρεις δράκους. 
Μήπως ο λεξάριθμος του _amazement _είναι ίδιος με τον λεξάριθμο της _απογοήτευσης_;


----------

